# Leopard gecko flooring? (vivarium)



## Matt 96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi guys, looking for a bit of advice as to what to put on the floor in a leopard gecko viv. Can't decide between repticarpet or like lino floor? don't want sand or substrate. Is repticarpet hard to clean?

Any advice? : victory:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I have ceramic tiles in 2 of my viv`s and the self adesive tiles in my other viv you can get them for £1.99 a pk B & M bargains Or you can get them in the pound shop . Both are easy to keep clean . I have heard repticarpet is hard to keep clean and baby leo`s can get thier claws caught on it


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

out of your choices i would go lino. The repti carpet can catch the nails of your gecko. Also it absorbs anythign spilty etc.


----------



## Matt 96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys! Welsh dragon where is B&M bargains?


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*B&M Bargains are EVERYWHERE! Also try places like Poundland, Pounstretcher, Discount Home etc.  *


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

B&M Stores:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I use lino in all my Leo vivs. I buy cheap off-cuts from a local independant carpet shop. I find it easier than tiles and I think it looks better. Try and get one that is quite thin (rather than cushion floor) and has a textured finish so that the Leo doesn't slip.

I also have a piece of slate or flat stone in each viv (not over the heatmat area so there is no thermal blocking) to help keep the Leos claws trim, to help with shedding and to add some enrichment.


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

I use natural slate tiles in mine bit expensive but will last a lifetime and are easy to clean I didnt grout them in so I can just pop them out to clean them

1.0.0 crested gecko, 1.3.0 leopard gecko


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I use a mixture of self adhesive floor tiles (with their backs still on to aid removal for cleaning etc), in some decorative vivs and I swear by multi-use A4 paper in the vast majority of vivs/rubs. I`ve used it for years - the leos get a great purchase on it, it`s cheap, can be cut to size/shape if necessary, looks pretty decent given it`s white so sets the leos` colours off, and most important of all, they really do help to hygiene standards as high as possible - every time they poop, whip it out and replace a single A4 sheet. Couldn`t advocate it`s use highly enough.


----------



## LEO410 (Sep 7, 2011)

Welsh dragon said:


> Or you can get them in the pound shop .


Thats what I did lol :lol: vinyl tiles look great in the viv ,easy to clean definitely prefer them to reptile carpet


----------



## danny.d (Mar 17, 2010)

Do what I did, I popped into a local carpet n Lino shop n asked if they had any off cuts of Lino, I explained what I wanted it for and 2 mins later, I was given a roll of Lino that would do 3 of my vivs, I asked how much it would be n the gent gave me it for free!!!! So try that n go for Lino!!!!:no1:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

+1 for lino, I got enough to do my 3 ft viv stack 3 times over. Plus I got it in a nice sandstone effect so looks really good.
Only thing with lino, dont go for the thicker stuff with extra backing etc, get the thinnest available as this will ensure good heat transfer from the heatmat.


----------



## Matt 96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies and suggestions guys! I appreciate your help because I will be getting a leo shortly, can't wait! : victory:


----------



## Matt 96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Good advice on the lino! I will probably either use lino or paper towels. What do u think of using paper towels?


----------



## danny.d (Mar 17, 2010)

Lino all the way, I used paper towels before, although it is gd, I found its just best to get Lino instead of replacing the paper towels, u can just clean the Lino and save money, once u have ur lino u won't spend another penny on substrate  so more money in ur pocket!!! Plus I have a Male who liked to make a cave with the paper towel n hide under it, even tho he has 4 different hides to choose from and was worried he would make another hide on top on the heat mat which no one wants!!!! Lino sorts that problem out as well, iv heard people say use paper towels for hatchlings but as I ain't had a baby for years then I'v never put it into practice.


----------

